# Retirees



## Jillaroo (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Casper (Jan 23, 2014)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2014)

That first one...with the backwards bathing suit...made me pee a little bit from laughing.:clap:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 23, 2014)

_Nah that's just tears running down your legs_  :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

A little story;

I worked in the first drive-through chemist opened in the UK; converted from a McDonalds.

One night, a guy pulled up in a Mrec, beautifully dressed, shirt, tie, suit, etc.
he asked for a burger and chips, with a coke.

I, for once, was speechless, and stuttered out, 'I am sorry....'

He repeated his order, looked at me, and asked why not.

Again, I said I was sorry, and he started getting quite angry.

Eventually I managed to stutter, 'because this is a chemist'

He was so embarrassed...and drove away.

True, and it happened nearly every night, for over three years...with different people.


----------

